# Outback Travel Trailer 'arctic Package' Good To What Temperature?



## RVFisher (Jan 11, 2018)

Question for those that use this trailer in cold climates. Is the trailer comfortable in temperatures down to 20 degrees? Or are you pumping solid propane for 24hours straight to maintain comfort levels in the trailer.

thanks

Scott


----------



## RVFisher (Jan 11, 2018)

Well, that information is moderately terrible...lol

In other words, there is no insulation at all of any value. Just a plastic-wrap for potential wind and to conceal messy wiring and construction job done underneath the floor. That's pretty sad they can't spend enough money on the construction to make the "Arctic" rating actually MEAN something.

Despite the value of that side-door for toy hauling, I think it might be time of my brother to reconsider and buy another trailer entirely. Since they plan on living in the trailer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

RVFisher said:


> Well, that information is moderately terrible...lol
> 
> In other words, there is no insulation at all of any value. Just a plastic-wrap for potential wind and to conceal messy wiring and construction job done underneath the floor. That's pretty sad they can't spend enough money on the construction to make the "Arctic" rating actually MEAN something.
> 
> Despite the value of that side-door for toy hauling, I think it might be time of my brother to reconsider and buy another trailer entirely. Since they plan on living in the trailer.


Arctic means nothing but sneaky marketing.If they plan on living in it in colder temps this is not the trailer for them IMO


----------



## angielarson47 (Jan 15, 2018)

RVFisher said:


> Question for those that use this trailer in cold climates. Is the trailer comfortable in temperatures down to 20 degrees? Or are you pumping solid propane for 24hours straight to maintain comfort levels in the trailer.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Scott


Hello 
we currently live in our 2010 outback Sydney. We have a 250 gallon propane tank direct connected to the camper lines and we have been doing very well on propane. Just got a refill today because the tank was at 50%. Last time Tank was filled in september. we are in kansas and the temps have been as low as 0 here and windchills are in the negatives numbers. I think it was like 20 days below zero here. No frozen pipes and stay a nice 72 inside camper! We did skirt the underside and added tank heaters along with extra insulation while we were putting on the 3 tank heaters.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## angielarson47 (Jan 15, 2018)

angielarson47 said:


> RVFisher said:
> 
> 
> > Question for those that use this trailer in cold climates. Is the trailer comfortable in temperatures down to 20 degrees? Or are you pumping solid propane for 24hours straight to maintain comfort levels in the trailer.
> ...


Also the furnace does not run 24/7. It runs for a good 15 to 20 mins and shuts off till temp drops to kick it back on!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## swthurmond (Oct 2, 2017)

We have a 2018 328RL and were camping the first week of January just outside of Savannah. We got 1/2" of freezing rain and 3" of snow. The trailer stayed comfortable. We had temperatures in the low 20' with wind chill in the single digits and also lost power several times. The trailer stayed comfortable and the furnace did not run constantly. We had it set at about 70 degrees and also had the electric fireplace doing its' part. We went through 1 30lb propane tank in 5 days.

Don't know if that helps with the "arctic" rating - which ours also supposedly has - but it did stay comfortable.


----------

